

Google halts new orders for 16GB Nexus 7 - saket123
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/22/google-nexus-7-16-surprise?newsfeed=true

======
ZeroGravitas
Am I being oversensitive or is that a very strange way to word a "new tech
item quickly sells out" headline?

